# Why don't you die?



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Can you imagine the bravery of this little Afgan girl? She is special.And like she says - she is not the only one. In the end of the article there is an email address if you want to send your support. Please pass this around.

hotzone.yahoo.com/b/hotzone/blogs2986


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

What an amazing little girl. She deserves all the good things of this world and more.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

It is absolutly sickening that humans are capable of such disgusting behavior. That poor little girl...


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG! Wow...what a brave little girl.


----------



## theresa88 (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anniej*
OMG! Wow...what a brave little girl.

OMG!!!


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

As soon as I saw this thread title I knew what it was about. A friend emailed this story to me today. I was literally crying when I finished reading. It's absolutely sickening what they did to her. Poor thing! She endured so much. Thank heavens she's out of that horrible situation. I'm glad they didn't break her spirit. I hope she'll go far in life.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

I was also crying when I finished reading. She has such an amazing spirit.

I was shocked at some of the mean-spirited comments left on the blog.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

That poor child. She has suffered more in her short time than most of us will ever know. Does anyone know if there is a place taking donations for her?


----------



## abclan (Apr 18, 2005)

A story like this one challenges my faith in the human race. On one hand, I see that beautiful young girl and am awed by her strength and courage. Then I am disgusted by the people who treated her this way. I am appalled and saddened. How can we prevent this?

Heartbreaking.
What a hero that girl is.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

The source of the meancomments is pretty simple: here is this story, it is awful and heartbreaking, but it makes it sound like this only happens in Afghanistan, and the next one will make it sound like it only happens in whatever politically advantageous place-of-focus they come up with. In reality it happes minus-the-marriage-component in the US all the time. Children are tortured, beaten, and killed. Child abuse HAPPENS. And it HAPPENS even here in the grand 'ole USA. A lot of the comments on that page were, I'm sure, a knee-jerk reaction to the absurd "wow, I'm sure glad the USA is so great" comments that were in the majority there.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikirj*
[...]the absurd "wow, I'm sure glad the USA is so great" comments that were in the majority there.

Those were the ones I found disturbing. Some seemed to imply that she is going to "use" her plight to "get into" the USA.

I agree that many people probably read child abuse stories in foreign countries thinking 'oh that would never happen here in our country' when it does, every day.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Quote:

I don't believe this story. Bush claimed this stuff was happening and we know by what the media says, that the Taliban are just freedom fighters. We know that the stories of torture and killings are all Bush lies. Dan Rather has a reliable source in Texas. How dare someone post a story where Bush can actually be vindicated. This young girl would obviously be safer in Ted Kennedy's car going across an aquaduct.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Quote:

when will Kevin visit my trailer park?
Posted by bozo4348

Quote:

girls! be glad you live in the USA! where "daddy" can take you to McDonalds and the dollar general when youre a "Good Girl"!

Quote:

Islam should be outlawed. It is far too dangerous.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikirj*
The source of the meancomments is pretty simple: here is this story, it is awful and heartbreaking, but it makes it sound like this only happens in Afghanistan, and the next one will make it sound like it only happens in whatever politically advantageous place-of-focus they come up with. In reality it happes minus-the-marriage-component in the US all the time. Children are tortured, beaten, and killed. Child abuse HAPPENS. And it HAPPENS even here in the grand 'ole USA. A lot of the comments on that page were, I'm sure, a knee-jerk reaction to the absurd "wow, I'm sure glad the USA is so great" comments that were in the majority there.

ITA!


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Girl Named Sandoz*

I agree that many people probably read child abuse stories in foreign countries thinking 'oh that would never happen here in our country' when it does, every day.









Definitely.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm speechless. That poor girl. I don't think I would've had the strength to continue as she did and still be able to smile at the end of it!


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

I wasn't going to read it but I came back and did







I wish I hadn't.
Some of those comments were horrible.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't dare read any of the comments after reading her story, it was too upsetting and will cause enough nightmares tonight. My DD is almost 11, this girl's age. I can't imagine, I just can't, what true horror she's been through


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

The brother who refused to take part in the torture and fed her, etc. was a true wonderful person. To be so young and to know, despite being raised by these horrible people that what they are doing is "sinful'.

This poor girl's strength is amazing , the sickness of her torturers (and her mother for giving her away to these people) is horrid.


----------



## mommy2cias (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, that is amazing.... I feel terrible for that poor girl.. I don't understand how anyone could be so cruel and cold hearted..

As for those boneheads who don't think child abuse happens in the USA, I'd like to show them what bleach burns does to a 3 year olds body, or how long a bruise on the face in the shape of hand can last.. Or 2 and 3 year olds eating cornmeal mush for weeks on end b/c your loser father traded his food stamps for drugs. Or the sexual abuse just b/c the father was sick bastard.

Sorry, got carried away.. No, this wasn't me. It was a family I used to know, and love w/all my heart.. It's a long complicated story.....


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

That poor child.
I am speechless.


----------

